

Anyone want to create a startup? - jahitr

Hello folks..<p>Like the title says, I'm in the search of a partner who want to build a product with me.<p>I'm really interested on cloud stuff, HTML5 games, Ruby, Node.js, and NOSQL datastores.<p>So if you are looking for someone to help you with your project or want to hear my projects drop me a comment or a pm.
======
saiko-chriskun
<http://builditwith.me>

also if you wanna shoot me your project ideas I wouldn't mind listenin' ;)

------
kapilagarwal
I am 'Kapil Agarwal'.Contact me at agarwal.k@sify.com. We both can exchange
ideas. I've few unexplored ideas.

~~~
thiagofm
Contact me @ t@art-is-t.me, you won't regret. I'm into the same stuff, let's
talk? :D

------
dangrossman
<http://techcofounder.com/>

~~~
jahitr
Nice! thanks dangrossman.

